# Fish fish and more fish



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

hey i know you'll all think i'm cruel or something but i'm thinking about getting some more fish and i'm thinking it's going to overload the tank tell me if i'm wrong but here goes.

Have

4-Angelfish
2-Blue Sunset Gouramis
3-Black Skirt Tetras 
1-Java Loach/ Black Kuhli Loach
1-Albino Pleco
1-Glassfish
3-African Dwarf Frogs

Want

4-Angelfish
2-Blue Sunset Gouramis
6-Black Skirt Tetras 
5-Java Loach/ Black Kuhli Loach
1-Albino Pleco
3-Glassfish
3-African Dwarf Frogs
6-Corydoas


----------



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Are we talking a regular sized pleco? If so and with the four angels AND gouramis you are already stocked (at least). Glassfish really should be in schools and so should khulis. What are your nitrate readings in your tank? Do you have plants? I don't think you should get anymore fish unless you are considering trading in your pleco and finishing off your schools of glassfish and khulis. As it is I think you should consider giving away your lone glassfish and khuli so that they can be happier in a school in someone else's tank. Glassfish also prefer a little salt in the water.


----------



## cedricb (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with scotich girl

glassfish like being in groups and they are so beautiful when they are in groups.....

for the rest I would say probably you knew the answer to your question while you where writting it ))


sincerely

cedric


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

the pleco right now is 3". so i should have 7glassfish, 7 Black skirt tetras and 7black kuhli loaches? (7 for a school)


----------



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

At least 5 per school anyway...but I am not in any way recommending that you get these as your tank couldn't handle it. And the pleco will grow, I know he is small now but if he is not a bristle-nose or dwarf he will get HUGE.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i'll give him away before he gets to big. so could i get those and maybe 1 corydoa?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Cories should be in groups of 6 or more to see the best of them. If you only have 1, he will be very shy.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Way too many fish?

4-angelfish
2-blue sunset gouramis
7-black skirt tetras
7-java loaches/black kuhli loaches
1-albino pleco
7-glassfish
7-corydoa(maybe)
3-african dwarf frogs

(what i want)


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What kind of pleco is it? You just said Albino.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

this kind http://www.petsolutions.com/Albino-Pleco+I47010+C79.aspx


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You will probably need to get rid of him. That is a Common Pleco, and it reaches 18" long, and produces as much waste as a 25-30" fish.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

in order to have the other fish to?


----------



## cedricb (Feb 15, 2008)

I would agree with cody

I had until recently two pleco in a 30 gallons tank they are only 5 to 6 inches but they produce a lot of wastes. then you nitrite goes rapidly high and you will have to make 2 water change per week instead of 1.

cedric


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

if i were you i would get rid of the plec, glassfish, loach. then you would have:
4 angelfish
2 gourami
3 black skirt tetras
3 dwarf frogs

correct?

with just those you would be pretty much fully stocked. if you got cories you would be pushing it.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Is the tank planted? In on the fence about the cories since they're a good clean up crew for any left over food...plus I love my cories!!! That's one direction I was going to go also. 4 angels, 6 cories and a small schooling fish.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

going to be planted. what would be the max fish in my tank?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

if you did get cories i would only get a small school around 4.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with what you want and the small school of cories.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

that should be good hope it works out! :wink:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

crazy4fish said:


> if i were you i would get rid of the plec, glassfish, loach. then you would have:
> 4 angelfish
> 2 gourami
> 3 black skirt tetras
> ...


Lol one problem with that are the glassfish and loach were the first fish i ever had before (asides from a lousy goldfish) making them leave would tear me apart (jj but would be pretty sad). if i got some cories would they do the job for the pleco, or would catfish do better? (saw really nice catfish at a fish store). 

new list (pretty much the same unlsess cories/catfish do better)

4-angelfish
2-blue sunset gouramis
3-african dwarf frogs
5-glassfish
5-kuhli loaches
5-black skirt tetras 
1-albino pleco or a few cories or a few catfish

what would be the best amount of fish for my tank (inches/cm)


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

ok... i would deffinately get rid of the plec cuz u will have to eventually. of you do that you could get cories or catfish which ever you perfer. that should hopefully be good with that sized tank. i know how you feel with the glassfish and loaches, i have some fish that i would never get rid of even if it meant getting rid of all the other fish in my tank. :wink:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i might make it a 60g tank soon because i have 2 tanks in my garage both 60g but one i am useing as the main tank and the other as the sump but there is a problem with that because their both the same size :roll: i took out all the baffles in the sump and probably take the sump and make it my main FW tank and use the 50g FW tank as my sump since the sump has no scratchs and my 50g FW tank has scratches galore. would a 60g be a good size for this many fish without the pleco?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i would think that would be just fine. :wink:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

well that settles that problem. can someone write up a list of what i can have from my want list or will it be fine?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of catfish were you thinking of replacing the cories with?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

are you talking about the "want list" you posted in your first post?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

don't know what type but discribed them in a earlier thread and yes the first want thread.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

nope actually this one.

4-angelfish
2-blue sunset gouramis
7-black skirt tetras
7-java loaches/black kuhli loaches
1-albino pleco
7-glassfish
7-corydoa
3-african dwarf frogs

i am doing research on how to make a planted tank so it will be planted. i am going to upgrade to a 60g so i will change the list to this:

6-8 Angelfish 
3-5 Gouramis
5 Black Skirt Tetras
5 Black Kuhli Loaches
5 glassfish
3-5 African Dwarf Frogs
Some sort of non common pleco or some catfish

So would this work?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

there is no way you will be able to fit 6-8 angelfish in a 60 gal. i would say that 1 pair would be good but i have heard a few people saying that even 2 would be too much in a 60gal. the angelfish will get very agressive when they get older which would mean they would need even more space so i think i would skip them if i wre you. if you took out the angelfish you could fit everything else in the tank with a bit of room to spare i think. i would definately get a catfish instead of a plec. maybe even some cories or something like that to clean the bottom because even though the glass cats are cats they wont clean up after the others. what kind of gouramis are you thinking about?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

blue sunset


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

what about 5 of everything?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> what about 5 of everything?


No. Four angelfish but that's all you can put there. You should be willing to rehome the rest if two pair up and spawn. You need a spare tank for this.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

so 4 angelfish and 5 of everything else. i'm going to try and find a 30g tank that i can use as an extra. would this work?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

new have and want:

Have
4-Angelfish
2-Blue Sunset Gouramis
3-Black Skirt Tetras
1-Black Kuhli Loach
1-Albino Pleco
1-Glassfish
3-African Dwarf Frogs

Want

4-Angelfish
5-Blue Sunset Gouramis
5-Black Skirt Tetras
5-Black Kuhli Loach
2-Bristle Nose Pleco's
5-Glassfish
5-African Dwarf Frogs
some kind of catfish (don't know what kind yet)

this will be in a 60g planted tank and will hopefully have an extra tank for the bred fish.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

would this work?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Want

4-Angelfish
5-Blue Sunset Gouramis
5-Black Skirt Tetras
5-Black Kuhli Loach
2-Farowellas
5-Glassfish
5-African Dwarf Frogs
some kind of catfish (don't know what kind yet) 

this?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> Want
> 
> 4-Angelfish
> 5-Blue Sunset Gouramis
> ...


Your plan for dwarf gouramis will never work. Bear in mind females are infrequently available so you are left to deal with four males and your tank will not accommodate enough territories for the four males. Stick to only one.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i just calculated the actual gallons and the new tank will be 70g

4-Angelfish
2-Blue Sunset Gouramis
6-Black Skirt Tetras
6-Black Kuhli Loach
2-Farowellas
6-Glassfish
6-African Dwarf Frogs
some kind of catfish (don't know what kind yet)


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

would my last post work in a 70g tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> i just calculated the actual gallons and the new tank will be 70g
> 
> 4-Angelfish
> 2-Blue Sunset Gouramis
> ...


Stick to only one male gourami.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i would think that with 4 full grown angelfish and the rest of those fish in there you would be pushing your limit of fish. if you were going to start with 4 angels and then only keep 2 (the ones that pair off) i think it would be better. i would also go with only 1 gourami. how long is your tank? you have a lot of bottom dwelling fish especially if you get the catfish. make sure there is enough room down thre for all of them.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

the dimensions of the tank are l-48 w-20 h-16.5. So any ideas of if that would be good. this is my new list again:
4 angelfish
2 gouramis
5 black skirt tetras
5 glassfish
5 kuhli loaches
3 catfish (don't know what kind)
2 Farowellas

This be fine?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Are these still dwarf gouramis? Two males will never work. What catfish are you thinking? Corydoras and otos are not a problem. Anything growing to 6 inches and above is not recommended.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Angels really need a height of 18" absolute minimum so I would perhaps reconsider them.

Again, stick with only one gourami.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

for catfish i would go with cories. you should have enough bottom space for all that. :wink: like the others said only get 1 gourami. please listen to us when we say this.  we are not trying to keep you from getting a fish that you want, we are trying to save you from frustration and sadness when things dont work out. its whats best for the fish.  the angelfish should have a slightly higher tank so consider that as well.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i hear what your saying people but i already have the 4 anglefish together and the 2 gouramis and their doing fine. i won't add anymore though. i'm going to do some research on them and then tell you if their dwarf or not and all that.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i hear what your saying people but i already have the 4 anglefish together and the 2 gouramis and their doing fine. i won't add anymore though. i'm going to do some research on them and then tell you if their dwarf or not and all that. srry if i sound really ignorant and rude but i don't mean to.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i did some quick research and the gouramis are dwarf and their also know and powder blue dwarf gouramis. they will be fine in a planted tank (it will be) and good enough hiding places. i'll do some research on angelfish in a bit.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

well if they are already together and are doing fine then sorry for nagging you about it.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

oh thats fine i need that once and a while so i stay alert to if they do turn on eachother


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

so is there a final want list? now that we have the gouramis under control. :lol:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

sure hopefully final for my new 70g:

4 angelfish
2 gouramis
6 black skirt tetras
6 glassfish
2 farrowellas
6 black kuhli loaches
5 african dwarf frogs

so think this is good?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think that would be just fine.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

great. i'm off to the fish store in a few months.  after i get the 70g set up. buy all the substrate and buy another filter. let it cycle and then there i go, fish ahoy.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

great!!!!!! hey what kind of subsrtate are you going to use?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

well since i'm going to have it planted 60lb eco-complete and 50lb tahitian moon sand. ask any questions you have on your mind about it please.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Make sure the Tahitian Moon sand (or whatever black sand you want to use) has the same particle size as the Eco-Complete. The bigger one would drop to the bottom, which I'm afriad the Moon Sand will.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i love the look of sand in an aquarium! in my next tank i deffinately want to use sand.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i'm a member of www.plantedtank.net and there is a person doing this this is her thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g.../60163-need-opinions-please-look-my-tank.html
She has eco complete under the tahitian moon sand but it's also called 3m colourquartz.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

has it worked for her or did the sand fall through the eco-complete?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

don't know yet. i'll try and find out.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

do you already have the substrate in your tank? i think you mentioned before that you didnt have it...... :? .......... but anyway my point is..... if you dont already have it, wait and see what happens with the other girl's tank so that you dont spend your time and money and find out it doesnt work. :wink:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ya i know. but i woldn't mind the eco going under the tahitian sand because the tahitian sand looks nicer and the roots got down to the bottom going through the eco and the tahitian. i'll do some more research.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey thinking about this and would i be able to get a bichir with my current list?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it. You have a lot of smaller fish and they are likely to be eaten. I think you are pretty well stocked anyway and would recommend against it for that reaosn alone also.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah i hear they will eat whatever fits in their mouths. :?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

then i won't. i think my tank is still cycling so i have everything on hold for a while. The para are these
ammonia .2
nitrate 8
nitirite 48


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

how long has it been cycling?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

srry for not posting in a while but i did a 50% water change and still need to test it. Today i'm going to the LFS so i will take some pictures of that catfish i was talking about and ask for it's real name.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

k here you go:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

oh and what i got was 3 black skirt tetras and 4 danios


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

they look great! and the angels are gorgous too!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

thank you very much.


----------

